# [SOLVED] tsst corp ts-h653n naturally



## iceflow (Sep 27, 2008)

ok win vista home premium all of a sudden I get error code 19 and cannot upgrade because it is the current driver and it won;t let me fix it I looked for 24 hours for solutions would like to use the dvd rw drive to install my programs I paid 600 bucks for this program can;t install it on my new fancy puter because the stupid drive is messed up ((( 

system restored tried driver fix all it says is current driver no update needed GRRRRRR how do I fix this stupid driver cannot find a generic to use to replace it win vista just took all the ability for a person with half a brain to fix stupid problems not a happy camper

between ownership permissions and this vista really STINKS I should not pay this kinda of money to FIGHT my computer to do what I need done


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: tsst corp ts-h653n naturally*

If this is in an HP there is a firmware update available, What Brand and Model PC do have?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: tsst corp ts-h653n naturally*

remove the upper and lower filters
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929461


----------



## iceflow (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: tsst corp ts-h653n naturally*

thanks I will try the deleteing filters I already searched for firmware for Hp Pavillion a6407c found none


----------



## iceflow (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: tsst corp ts-h653n naturally*

You ROCK deleting filters worked fixed it and program installed thanks !!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: tsst corp ts-h653n naturally*

glad you have it sorted


----------

